# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  نوبة مساء لموسيقات القوات المسلحة في محافظة اربد

## معاذ ملحم

نوبة مساء لموسيقات القوات المسلحة في اربد



نظمت القوات المسلحة أمس احتفالاً في شارع  الجامعة  في اربد بالتعاون مع محافظة اربد احتفاءً بذكرى الثورة العربية الكبرى ويوم الجيش وعيد الاستقلال وعيد الجلوس الملكي.
واشتمل الحفل على عروض وأهازيج ومقطوعات موسيقية قدمتها موسيقات القوات المسلحة تغنت بالوطن وقائده وقواته المسلحة كما اشتمل على عرض عسكري للمشاة الصامتة قدمه فصيل المشاة الاستعراضية في لواء حمزة بن عبد المطلب " سيد الشهداء" الحرس الملكي.
الحصن.jpg

وتفاعل الآف المواطنين الذين يمثلون الفعاليات الشعبية والشبابية والنسائية وشيوخ ووجهاء العشائر وأبناء المخيمات ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني مع العروض الموسيقية التي جسدت مفاهيم الولاء والانتماء للوطن وقائده.

وحضر الاحتفال رئيس أركان المنطقة العسكرية الشمالية العميد الركن إبراهيم نجادات وجموع غفيرة من المواطنين. 

منتدى الحصن.jpg

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا كتير بحب متل هيك احتفالات بالمناسبات الوطنية يلي بتمر على بلدنا الغالي بمشاركة مختلف اطياف المجتمع 
والتجانس يلي بصير بين القوات المسلحة و المدنيين 
موسيقى القوات المسلحة و المشاة هم مثال حي لروعة نشامى الوطن 
مشكور معاذ على تغطية هذا الحدث المميز

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تتغنى الروح وتعزف امانيها في احتفلات الوطن ،،

دام اردننا بخير ،،

رائع معاذ //*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركـ دموع الغصون على هذه الكلمات وعلى هذه المعاني الوطنية الرائعه . . 
الوطن يستحق منّا الكثير الكثير . .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقة بنت الشديفات . . 
ها هم نشامى ونشميات الوطن الغالي يعزفون لحن الولاء والإنتماء لسيد البلاد . . وللوطن الغالي . 
انا أعزف لكِ لحن الثناء و الشكر على هذه المشاركة الجميله منكـِ . .

----------

